# k8tjane's Journal: In the beginning.....



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

After playing around with dumbbells at home for the last 6 weeks I bit the bullet and joined the gym. As a newbie to lifting I have decided to start with the Stronglifts 5x5 programme to give myself a good core base to work from.

Had my induction at the gym on Friday and I was lucky enough that one of the PT's at the gym is a powerlifter (and female to boot) so she took me through the correct form for each of the exercises in the programme.

I am off to the gym today for my first session (Workout A) and I am super anxious. I hate being the newbie and add to that the fact that its a bit of spit and sawdust boxing gym I am feeling a little out of my depth. For the next 4/5 weeks I am working at home/on leave so I am going to go to the gym in the morning when I know it is relatively quiet and hopefully I can settle in (hopefully build my confidence).

A bit about myself then and what I want to achieve:

*Current Stats*

Age: 40 *groans*

Gender: Female (just in case there is any confusion)

Height: 5' 11"

Weight: 169lbs *humph*

BF%: 27.7 (based on crappy scales)

*Goals*


Reduce body fat - Ultimate goal is 21% but I'm not in a hurry so as long as this figure slowly decreases then I will be happy

Look leaner - I'm a little thick round the middle

Build some muscle - I want some guns 

Lift and shape my bum - always had a flat bum and now its started going south (perils of hitting 40) so a little lift would be nice

Feel comfortable in my own skin


*Diet*

Cals: 1875

Protein: 188g

Carbs: 188g (always struggle to hit this though)

Fat: 42g

*Supps*

*
*

Omega 3

Vitamin D3

CLA

L-Carnitine

OK....I suppose I better get on with it now 

Pics added to show where I am starting from and to make me more accountable

March 2010



July 2013


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

First session done but it felt a bit of a let down.

Squat 5x5 20kg

Bench Press 5x5 20kg

Barbell Row 30kg

Followed the programme using only the bar to start (except for row) and it didn't feel like much of a workout - hardly took any time at all. Ended up doing 30 mins on the cross-trainer just so I felt like I'd done something. I suppose as I increase the weights it will get harder and feel more worthwhile (god I hope so). I was really excited to start this and feel a bit deflated now..oh well!

On the upside..met a great lad in the gym who spent 20 mins talking to me about diet and training and made me feel less anxious about being there.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

No achey muscles today which is disappointing but I need to be patient (advice from a wise UK-M gentleman).

Had planned on doing fasted cardio this morning but looked at my e-mail before getting on the xtrainer and ended up working for a couple of hours and I was too hungry then to do it. Did 45 mins before lunch instead.

Totally off topic...but my new lady DM's came today so that cheered me up


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

The first few weeks of the programme are intentionally easy to help you get used to the movements and sort your form out. Trust me, it soon starts to get a lot harder and you will start getting the DOMS. Keep at it


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> The first few weeks of the programme are intentionally easy to help you get used to the movements and sort your form out. Trust me, it soon starts to get a lot harder and you will start getting the DOMS. Keep at it


Thanks...I'm super impatient.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks...I'm super impatient.


So was I when I did it so transferred to Starting Strength where Mark Rippetoe has you find you 5rm (ish) and start 3x5 from there.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

once form is spot on the weights will fly up infact stronglifts is 2.5kg upper and 5kg lower every session iirc


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> So was I when I did it so transferred to Starting Strength where Mark Rippetoe has you find you 5rm (ish) and start 3x5 from there.


I had a look at this but noticed the routine included chin-ups and pull-up so that was out for me. I know it's harder for women to do these particular moves and I have such poor upper body strength I can't even do a press-up.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> I had a look at this but noticed the routine included chin-ups and pull-up so that was out for me. I know it's harder for women to do these particular moves and I have such poor upper body strength I can't even do a press-up.


You don't need to do the assistance exercises. His book is pretty much the bible for lifting techniques, would definitely recommend it.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> once form is spot on the weights will fly up infact stronglifts is 2.5kg upper and 5kg lower every session iirc


Thats correct. You add 5kg to the deadlift every session but you only do 1 set of 5 for some reason.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Thats correct. You add 5kg to the deadlift every session but you only do 1 set of 5 for some reason.


it taxes the CNS quickly so its kept low rep/set .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> it taxes the CNS quickly so its kept low rep/set .


Ahh OK.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Ahh OK.


most strength routines have you lifting heavy for low reps as the idea is to force muscle growth however the saying of stimulate not annihilate is true so while you lift heavy its not prolonged reps/sets .

many bodybuilders male and female have roots in power/strength training and this base serves a persons shape very well when they turn to bodybuilding type splits .


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stronglifts 5x5 is a great programme to start with and I promise you it will get hard soon enough.

work, rest and eat right = good things will happen!

Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck with your goals


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Good luck with your goals


Thanks [email protected]


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Have bitten the bullet and added pics to the OP so anyone who is interested can see where I am starting and hopefully will make me a little more accountable.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Good luck @k8tjane ..looks like some work already been done from march - July. Happy to see another lady here who has hit 40


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks @Skye666. Really glad I found this place, I can't tell you how much I appreciate the support I have received in my short time here. Its really made a difference and its probably the only place I haven't felt my age for some time


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

reps sent for posting your "before" pictures

nothing better than being able to post your before picture next to your progress pictures in 3, 6 months time :thumb:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

good luck with it. I hit 40 last year in october and would say i am fitter now than i was in my 20's! The difference in your 2010 and 2013 is brilliant, I used the 5x5 routine and now use a 4 day split but still jump back to 5x5 every now and then because i love doing it.

Keep it up:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Imagine what the next 6 months could bring if you keep at it .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks @lambrettalad. I never exercised in my 20's as I was skinny then (before having kids anyway), if I had known then what I know now.......


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Imagine what the next 6 months could bring if you keep at it .


I can only hope


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there...don't worry about only starting with the bar etc...I started with dumbells cos I couldn't lift the berluddie bar! lol...and now I'm doing a good weight...it's not as good as some of the gals but it makes me feel great! and I really love it...just go at your own pace, every bit of progress is...urrrmm...progress?...sod! I was supposed to be all wise and stuff there..came unstuck...lol..

Hey! it's great you have started a journal and my goodness you have made a difference to your bod...how fantastic on you....greaaaaaaaaat job missis....and good luck with everything....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks @lambrettalad. I never exercised in my 20's as I was *skinny* then (before having kids anyway), if I had known then what I know now.......


What is this word of which you speak?... :confused1: :laugh: never been there....but my toes are pretty small....you know, just in case you need to know...toe envy...very common I understand.....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hi there...don't worry about only starting with the bar etc...I started with dumbells cos I couldn't lift the berluddie bar! lol...and now I'm doing a good weight...it's not as good as some of the gals but it makes me feel great! and I really love it...just go at your own pace, every bit of progress is...urrrmm...progress?...sod! I was supposed to be all wise and stuff there..came unstuck...lol..
> 
> Hey! it's great you have started a journal and my goodness you have made a difference to your bod...how fantastic on you....greaaaaaaaaat job missis....and good luck with everything....


Thanks Flubs.



> What is this word of which you speak?... never been there....but my toes are pretty small....you know, just in case you need to know...toe envy...very common I understand.....


Ha ha, yes the good old 'skinny'. I used to think I was fat way back then...now I'm forty and rather chunky round the middle my perception of 20 year old me has changed somewhat. I also have some pretty decent toes on me


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Second session today added a little weight to the squat and I could feel this a little more by the end of the sets. Struggled with the deadlift at first as I have a tendency to want to sit my hips down rather then push them back, I am using the hex bar as I really struggled getting correct form with the normal bar. Managed it in the end though and had better form at 30kg rather than the 40kg which is the recommended starting weight. Did cardio after as it didn't feel like I was doing enough. Have decided to give myself 6 weeks on this programme and them re-evaluate.

Squats 22.5kg

OH Press 15kg :blush:

Deadlift 30kg


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Second session today added a little weight to the squat and I could feel this a little more by the end of the sets. Struggled with the deadlift at first as I have a tendency to want to sit my hips down rather then push them back, I am using the hex bar as I really struggled getting correct form with the normal bar. Managed it in the end though and had better form at 30kg rather than the 40kg which is the recommended starting weight. Did cardio after as it didn't feel like I was doing enough. Have decided to give myself 6 weeks on this programme and them re-evaluate.
> 
> Squats 22.5kg
> 
> ...


Id suggest giving it more than a month and a half.

I ran a similar routine 3 X 5 when I started Jan 2012.

If your interested pages 1 to 12/13 of my journal covers the first 3 months


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

great difference between pics good job!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id suggest giving it more than a month and a half.
> 
> I ran a similar routine 3 X 5 when I started Jan 2012.
> 
> If your interested pages 1 to 12/13 of my journal covers the first 3 months


Thanks I'll take a look at that. I know I'm being impatient but i'm sure as soon as I start seeing gains in strength and the sessions get harder all will be well.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, you are being impatient....now stop that....and the OHP was good, you don't need the shame smilie at all...the main thing is, you have started and you will be consistent right? Consistent and persistent....it will help you.

On another note...keep this journal going, cos the guys here are fab...they have helped me so much, and ticked me off when I've needed it, and bucked me up when I needed it...worth their weight in gold....I wouldn't look like I do without their support and advice....and look how fab I am!......lololololol.......I am jesting there....but ya know....you missis are fab....keep lifting, keep journaling and keep the end goal in sight....x


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks @Flubs I'm loving the support on here for all you guys, its given me a real boost. I will try and stop being impatient (I can be a bit like a petulant child, I was the youngest of 4 and always got my own way  )

If those legs in your avi belong to you then YES you do like fab, I would kill for them legs :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

some quality sessions by the look of it .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

I actually ache a little today :bounce:

Did 45 mins of fasted cardio this morning and 3x8 girly press-ups (spurred on by @Flubs epicness in that department). I will be able to do a proper press-up one day *said with a determined look on her face*

I suppose I had better mention diet as I have been ignoring that and for good reason :blush: I've been a bit sh1t :thumbdown:

I'm hitting my protein macro and never go over my calories but I'm not hitting my carbs or fats and I am well aware of the reason why.......wine!!!!

Yes guys I will admit it I am a total lush and can't seem to drop the glass of wine at night *cough read that as half a bottle*. It's a habit I need to break but its a little more complicated than that.....I'm working on it.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Really good session today as I had the gym to myself and the gym owner was bored so he spent the session with me helping with my technique.

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 22.5kg

5x5 25kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

5x5 22.5kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

5x5 25kg

1x5 30kg

Increased weight on all exercises as per programme today. Did some warm up sets now that I have increased weight but still unsure exactly how many sets I should be doing for warm-up. Any advice appreciated? Had to drop the weight on the barbel row as my form wasn't correct so dropped it for the most part and then did one set at the end with the 30kg.

To top it all of today was my last day of work till September :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck Jane... your subbed


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Good luck Jane... your subbed


Thanks:thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good workout. As for warm ups I use a % of my working lift but until you increase your working weight Id do two sets of 5 reps with the bar and 1 set of 3 reps with as close to 75% of your working weight as you can get. You don't want to work to hard on your warm ups


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good workout. As for warm ups I use a % of my working lift but until you increase your working weight Id do two sets of 5 reps with the bar and 1 set of 3 reps with as close to 75% of your working weight as you can get. You don't want to work to hard on your warm ups


Thanks, that sounds manageable :thumbup1:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Didn't get to sleep till 3:30am so didn't have it in me to get up and do fasted cardio this morning so did 45 mins this afternoon followed by 3x8 girly press-ups. Off out tonight for beer and curry :thumb:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Down 1lb today  It may not seem like much by my usual pattern is to put 4lb on over the weekend, lose it through the week, ad infinitum .....so this is a good result.

Gym session today

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 22.5kg

5x5 27.5kg

OHP

2x5 15kg

5x5 17.5kg

Deadlift

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 35kg

Finished off with 15 mins on xtrainer and as the car is in the garage I had to walk home which is a 20 minute walk and all uphill....jobs a good'n!!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins of fasted cardio this morning and 3x8 girly press ups.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> 45 mins of fasted cardio this morning and 3x8 girly press ups.


nice, what do you do for cardio?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

starting to shape up nicely in here , well done .

as for the wine , little by little , can you try hit your macros daily and as a treat for hitting diet 100% have a glass of wine ?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ahhh to be a noob again  goodluck


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice, what do you do for cardio?


Have a cross trainer at home, very convenient. Currently only doing steady state cardio but may move to HIIT. I tend to switch off from everything when I do my cardio sessions so I'm a bit loath to move to HIIT which would require me to think about what I'm doing.


----------



## Neonobrien (Jul 30, 2013)

hi I am wanting to join the RoyalMarines and I have been to the office in Preston and they advised me to put on 10kg about 1 and a half stone in weight and be in the gym and be active as often as I can.I am Quite fit but find it hard to put on weight I could do with some advice on what eat and how often and also what to do in the gym as I would like to gain size but also improve my fitness at the same time. Please help as I am determined to join the RoyalMarines as soon As possible And I want to make sure I am doing everything right in the gym. Thanks


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> starting to shape up nicely in here , well done .
> 
> as for the wine , little by little , can you try hit your macros daily and as a treat for hitting diet 100% have a glass of wine ?


Thanks ewen

Trying to give wine a miss this week, until Friday anyway. I'm still not totally hitting my carb macro though...only down by 20g yesterday but couldn't face eating anymore last night. I'm really not a big fan of carbs.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ahhh to be a noob again  goodluck


Thanks eezy1 :thumbup1:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Neonobrien said:


> hi I am wanting to join the RoyalMarines and I have been to the office in Preston and they advised me to put on 10kg about 1 and a half stone in weight and be in the gym and be active as often as I can.I am Quite fit but find it hard to put on weight I could do with some advice on what eat and how often and also what to do in the gym as I would like to gain size but also improve my fitness at the same time. Please help as I am determined to join the RoyalMarines as soon As possible And I want to make sure I am doing everything right in the gym. Thanks


Hi Neonobrien..you would be better posting this in the Getting Started section of forum and some of the more experienced guys will be able to help you with your goals. Good Luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks ewen
> 
> Trying to give wine a miss this week, until Friday anyway. I'm still not totally hitting my carb macro though...only down by 20g yesterday but couldn't face eating anymore last night. I'm really not a big fan of carbs.


For fats use extra virgin olive oil .

You could use a complex carb powder like vitargo and have it at the end of the evening so you know how much to make up intake by .

I know its hard but your doing brilliantly so far and imagine where you'll be in 6 months .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> I know its hard but your doing brilliantly so far and imagine where you'll be in 6 months .


Hot body, hot beach, hot toy-boy:thumb:

Sorry just letting my imagination run away with me a little


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Hot body, hot beach, hot toy-boy:thumb:
> 
> Sorry just letting my imagination run away with me a little


I like older women


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> I like older women


Noted


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> I like older women


Oh good! I'm in then...lololol....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Oh good! I'm in then...lololol....


You mean I'll be in


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[Redacted] said:


> Oh good! I'm in then...lololol....


When I said I'm in then...I didn't mean ...I'm IN then....as in...in Ewen...nope....ermmm...ooop...got meself in a twiddle there....I appear not to be able think before I type..... I meant....good...I 'm....errrrmmm.....ermmm...in? Fook! I'm all stuck now....back peddle. Backpedal...:laugh:

Ok...no ones noticed...carry on...carry....no one will even know I've been in here.....gulp....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ewen said:


> You mean I'll be in


Oh sod! I just knew you'd be in before I could get myself out of that one....:laugh:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 30kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

1x5 25kg (couldn't hold proper form)

5x5 22.5kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 30kg

Didn't have time for cardio as I had a nail appointment  so will do 30-45 mins later on. Felt like I wanted to do much more in the gym today...could I add in a couple of additional exercises on days I feel like this or what that not be advised?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

"*on days I feel like this or what that not be advised? "*

Oh no...don't do extra's....tsk... :laugh: sorry missis..just having an in joke to myself about what you said.....

If I feel like I can do something extra then i do, but I make sure it is in line with the body parts I am training so it's not so random.....the guys tell me so many times NOT to do that but so far have totally ignored them and lived...:laugh:

Well done, nice session there....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> "*on days I feel like this or what that not be advised? "*
> 
> Oh no...don't do extra's....tsk... :laugh: sorry missis..just having an in joke to myself about what you said.....
> 
> ...


Can I assume you are referring to the kind of 'extras' you shouldn't be doing in the gym (or shouldn't be 'caught' doing in the gym)

I really like to crawl out of the gym but if its best not to do 'extra' then I will heed that advice.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Can I assume you are referring to the kind of 'extras' you shouldn't be doing in the gym (or shouldn't be 'caught' doing in the gym)
> 
> I really like to crawl out of the gym but if its best not to do 'extra' then I will heed that advice.


uh oh!! hoping the guys don't see this post or hay will be made...i will take my foot out of my mouth at some point...lolol....

i was talking about excercises...lolol....I have a bad rep for throwing in a few extras...when we all know that "less is more"....hahahaha....I can't seem to learn that lesson....lol...

and I do crawl out of the gym on a regular basis...it's either crawling or that really funny walk where you think you are going straight but are actually staggering from side to side dribbling out of the side of your mouth without realising as your mind is mashed to bits over the work out...yup!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Can I assume you are referring to the kind of 'extras' you shouldn't be doing in the gym (or shouldn't be 'caught' doing in the gym)
> 
> I really like to crawl out of the gym but if its best not to do 'extra' then I will heed that advice.


 :lol: :lol:



Flubs said:


> uh oh!! hoping the guys don't see this post or hay will be made...i will take my foot out of my mouth at some point...lolol....
> 
> i was talking about excercises...lolol....I have a bad rep for throwing in a few extras...when we all know that "less is more"....hahahaha....I can't seem to learn that lesson....lol...
> 
> and I do crawl out of the gym on a regular basis...it's either crawling or that really funny walk where you think you are going straight but are actually staggering from side to side dribbling out of the side of your mouth without realising as your mind is mashed to bits over the work out...yup!


seen it mg:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> seen it mg:


Probably should have read that last sentence through before posting it


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

52 mins on the cross trainer tonight...got a bit carried away, daydreaming in my own little world only meant to do 45 mins 

Not had any wine so far this week which is a miracle for me, contemplating a sneaky glass after dinner :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> 52 mins on the cross trainer tonight...got a bit carried away, daydreaming in my own little world only meant to do 45 mins
> 
> Not had any wine so far this week which is a miracle for me, contemplating a sneaky glass after dinner :whistling:


Wow thats a long time lol good for you for not having any wine .... :thumbup:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

YummyMummy said:


> Wow thats a long time lol good for you for not having any wine .... :thumbup:


Thanks...sad but true...it is my only vice though.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks...sad but true...it is my only vice though.


That's where your going wrong then. The more vices you have the less likely you are to overindulge in any one of them :devil2:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> That's where your going wrong then. The more vices you have the less likely you are to overindulge in any one of them :devil2:


I like your thinking...off to investigate other potential vices


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

30 minutes fasted cardio done, 3x8 girly press-ups and 3x10 leg raises. Was hoping to spend the rest of the day out in the garden sunbathing but the sun is sadly missing from Sheff at the moment :no:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Last session of the week:

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 32.5kg

OHP

2x5 15kg

2x5 17.5kg

5x5 20kg

Deadlift

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 40kg

Felt good today, worked through those squats like lightning..could have gone a little heavier  Finished off with 20 mins on cross trainer then a bit of foam rolling with the PT for hamstrings and quads.

Great end to the week and tonight is wine night :bounce:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Last session of the week:
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


Your doing great :thumb:

Just follow the programme and things will start getting heavy soon enough, In fact your OHP which right now IMO is your strongest lift will be the first to fail.

Have a great weekend


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Your doing great :thumb:
> 
> Just follow the programme and things will start getting heavy soon enough, In fact your OHP which right now IMO is your strongest lift will be the first to fail.
> 
> Have a great weekend


Thanks, I'm really enjoying it 

The OHP is the hardest lift for me, I doubt I will make it to 22.5 next time but I will do my best. You have a great weekend too!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Solid session keep tugging away you'll soon see big changes .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

OK feeling like a Duracell bunny on speed today so had a quick Hoover and mop round floors then another 30 mins on cross trainer. Not sure what's gotten in to me today but no doubt batteries will run out later on


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> OK feeling like a Duracell bunny on speed today so had a quick Hoover and mop round floors then another 30 mins on cross trainer. Not sure what's gotten in to me today but no doubt batteries will run out later on


If you that full of energy you are more than welcome to come round my place, it could do with a hoover :whistling:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm on my way, I'll even bring my duster  @BestBefore1989


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> I'm on my way, I'll even bring my duster


 :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Someones happy 

Though it is friday


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Someones happy
> 
> Though it is friday


Yes that's what it is, that Friday feeling


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Yes that's what it is, that Friday feeling


Must be as I smashed some pbs out earlier .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Yes that's what it is, that Friday feeling


Must be as I smashed some pbs out earlier .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Must be as I smashed some pbs out earlier .


Well done you, here's hoping the feeling lasts through the weekend


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Well done you, here's hoping the feeling lasts through the weekend


I'll be getting touched up on tge doors lol

No doubt a moany partner will spoil it haha


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Such spoil sports, enjoy a weekend of groping


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> I like getting touched up on the doors. Once had a lass bite my boom while I was surveying the dance floor


Hazard of the job


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Mikey81 said:


> Oh it's just awful haha


I bet it is, my heart bleeds for you. Having to deal with all those tipsy/drunken women


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Us women are terrible for objectifying a man just because of his career choice, I apologise on behalf of the female race. You must cry yourself to sleep at night poor man


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Too much alcohol last night + crap nights sleep = no fasted cardio this morning so just done 45 mins before having lunch. Off outside now to lay in the sun while its still around


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Too much alcohol last night + crap nights sleep = no fasted cardio this morning so just done 45 mins before having lunch. Off outside now to lay in the sun while its still around


If it makes you feel any better my diet has gone downhill today .

I was only late getting to pizza hut


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> If it makes you feel any better my diet has gone downhill today .
> 
> I was only late getting to pizza hut


Don't have an appetite today either so only had porridge, whey and a bit of tuna....I could inhale a piece of pizza though given the opportunity


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Don't have an appetite today either so only had porridge, whey and a bit of tuna....I could inhale a piece of pizza though given the opportunity


If I could post a pic of it I would


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> If I could post a pic of it I would


No pictures, it would only make me want it more and as I can't have it that wouldn't be very fair would it now


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> No pictures, it would only make me want it more and as I can't have it that wouldn't be very fair would it now


Haha you'll have to earn a slice and go get it


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Haha you'll have to earn a slice and go get it


 :tongue:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

It's a miserable day here but I've lost another pound so all's good 

Just need to get my ass in gear to go to the gym.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok session today but think a boozy weekend left me feeling a little low on energy, couldn't get out of bed and was later than usual going to the gym. Increased weight on all lifts though so not all doom and gloom.

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 35kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

1x5 22.5kg

5x5 25kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

2x5 27.5kg

5x5 32.5kg

Form started to go on the last set of squats and last set of bench press so I may not increase next session. I'll see how it goes. Finished off with 25 mins on cross trainer.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

The lazy cow eventually got herself out of bed and did 45 mins on the cross trained, 3x8 girly press up and 3 x10 leg raises.

As have nothing else to keep me occupied today I may have to lay on the settee all day and what cheesy movies


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what films you got planned ?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure, just flicking through on demand, it may have to be a chick flick...any suggestions


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Not sure, just flicking through on demand, it may have to be a chick flick...any suggestions


if home alone then try `rocco invades poland` :lol:

then after a john wayne film 

or rocky 3


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> if home alone then try `rocco invades poland` :lol:
> 
> then after a john wayne film
> 
> or rocky 3


At the moment its a toss up between The vow or The Lucky One....now am in the mood for Zac Efron or Channing Tatum :whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> At the moment its a toss up between The vow or The Lucky One....now am in the mood for Zac Efron or Channing Tatum :whistling:


you must be bored :lol:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> you must be bored :lol:


Hey, there is nothing wrong with either of those guys....I mean films


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

So which film did you plump for in the end then?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> So which film did you plump for in the end then?


Started of with Zac (he's young but hot) but I've already seen it so lost interest quickly. Ended up mindlessly surfin' tinterweb and listening to depressing music


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Depressing music lol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Depressing music lol


There is nothing funny about my choice of music ewen:nono:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> There is nothing funny about my choice of music ewen:nono:


Whats your playlist include ?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

It's varied....currently revisiting Staind and Three Days Grace....For the gym it's a mix of Papa Roach, Hollywood Undead and Limp Bizkit. I go through phases though so don't mind jigging to a bit of 90's dance if needs be.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> It's varied....currently revisiting Staind and Three Days Grace....For the gym it's a mix of Papa Roach, Hollywood Undead and Limp Bizkit. I go through phases though so don't mind jigging to a bit of 90's dance if needs be.


I had you down as 80s rock type stuff .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> I had you down as 80s rock type stuff .


Nope....is that because I'm old?

You should never judge a book by its cover.....I have a thing for tattooed rockers 

(Runs off to wipe 80's compilation of playlist)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Nope....is that because I'm old?
> 
> You should never judge a book by its cover.....I have a thing for tattooed rockers
> 
> (Runs off to wipe 80's compilation of playlist)


Haha no I would of said abba lol

80s rock axle rose kinda stuff tatts rocker right up your street


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Haha no I would of said abba lol
> 
> 80s rock axle rose kinda stuff tatts rocker right up your street


Eww no, 80's rockers were too feminine for me, I like my men to look like men


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Eww no, 80's rockers were too feminine for me, I like my men to look like men


Lol ive just bought some skinny carrot jeans aswell


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Lol ive just bought some skinny carrot jeans aswell


I'm sure they will look lovely on you Ewen :blink:

(She says going off to find some bleach to scrub that image out of her mind)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> I'm sure they will look lovely on you Ewen :blink:
> 
> (She says going off to find some bleach to scrub that image out of her mind)


Haha I'll take them back .

You training tomorrow ?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Haha I'll take them back .
> 
> You training tomorrow ?


Yes if I can drag my lazy ass out of bed, I'm getting into some bad habits whilst off work


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Yes if I can drag my lazy ass out of bed, I'm getting into some bad habits whilst off work


Kick up the ass is needed then lol


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Kick up the ass is needed then lol


Yes, that or set my alarm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Yes, that or set my alarm


Ah yes set your alarm that might work haha


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Bit of a disappointing session today:

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

1x5 37kg (poor form)

5x5 35kg

OHP

2x5 15kg

2x5 17.5kg

1x5 22.5kg (poor form again)

5x5 20kg

Deadlift

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 45kg 

30 mins cross trainer

I only managed to increase the deadlift today. I struggled with holding form on all other lifts when I increased so I dropped them back down. I can't believe how disappointed I was but I will endeavour to persevere.....think this calls for another afternoon of depressing music :sad:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Or a kick up the butt


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

video yourself and post it so we can have a look at your form, see if anyone can help :thumbup1:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> video yourself and post it so we can have a look at your form, see if anyone can help :thumbup1:


Not brave enough to do that yet 

The PT at the gym is pretty helpful and keeps an eye on me but I could feel myself bending forward on the squat with a higher weight and arching my back to push through on the OHP.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Or a kick up the butt


I already knew I would struggle today so I should have kept the weights as they were in the last session, it would have stooped the disappointment. You live and learn


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

make sure you're getting enough rest and not doing too much extra work.. ala a few others on here (you know who you are)

subbed btw


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Rykard said:


> make sure you're getting enough rest and not doing too much extra work.. ala a few others on here (you know who you are)
> 
> subbed btw


Thanks Rykard, I maybe need to knock the late nights on the head....i'm certainly not over working


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks Rykard, I maybe need to knock the late nights on the head....i'm certainly not over working


over working in the gym lol, you don't need to keep reminding us you're still on holiday...


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Rykard said:


> over working in the gym lol, you don't need to keep reminding us you're still on holiday...


Ha ha, yes I maybe need to stop boasting about that it could start to pi55 people off 

I'm doing the stronglifts 5x5 programme so not doing anything outside of what is included...although I was tempted at first I realise as the weights are getting heavier its best to keep it simple.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

k8tjane said:


> Ha ha, yes I maybe need to stop boasting about that it could start to pi55 people off
> 
> I'm doing the stronglifts 5x5 programme so not doing anything outside of what is included...although I was tempted at first I realise as the weights are getting heavier its best to keep it simple.


train, eat and rest it is then... (Dr R)


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Up earlier today 45 mins cardio and girls press ups done. Now off to get ready for a day out on my own a bit of pampering and a mooch round the shops.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Up earlier today 45 mins cardio and girls press ups done. Now off to get ready for a day out on my own a bit of pampering and a mooch round the shops.


Have a wonderful day


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have a wonderful day


Thanks had a lovely relaxing day.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Much better session today

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

5x5 37.5kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

1x5 22.5kg

5x5 27.5kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

2x5 27.5kg

4x5 35kg

1x5 40kg 

30 mins cardio

Had a spotter today so felt a bit more confident and pushed myself a little harder (well he pushed me). Good end to the week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice work, sounds like its starting to get fun :thumb:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> nice work, sounds like its starting to get fun :thumb:


Never would have thought I could get so excited over weight lifting but that 40kg set made my day 

Thanks for the reps :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a great weekend x


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio tonight to bring me back to life......impromptu night out last night left me a little broken today.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Have a great weekend x


You have a good one too x


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Supposed to be a day of rest today but needed to let off some steam so had 45 mins on cross trainer......only other thing to do today is ironing...not happening:thumbdown:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Its to warm to be indoor ironing.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its to warm to be indoor ironing.


Not that warm up here, oh to live in the balmy south


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Not that warm up here, oh to live in the balmy south


Yes I am lucky to live here, it may not be pretty like the Yorkshire Dales or the Cornish Riviera but its not bad


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning,

Have another great week on holiday  (green with envy)


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning,
> 
> Have another great week on holiday  (green with envy)


Thanks, unfortunately the weathers not great here and I'm sort of missing work now. Well probably not the work but the people I work with


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks, unfortunately the weathers not great here and I'm sort of missing work now. Well probably not the work but the people I work with


Fun things for you to do when you have time on your hands and the weathers not great.

ironing

decorate THAT room

steam clean the oven

bleach clean the bins

clean behind/under the washing machine and tumble dryer

fix the tap in the on suite


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fun things for you to do when you have time on your hands and the weathers not great.
> 
> ironing
> 
> ...


That does it, I'm going back to work


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> That does it, I'm going back to work


lololol....back today? eeeuuuwwwwww....I'm predicting coffee o clock by five past nine....STRONG! hahaha


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> lololol....back today? eeeuuuwwwwww....I'm predicting coffee o clock by five past nine....STRONG! hahaha


Not going back till September but BB's suggested holiday activities nearly had me running for the door. Not very nice weather up here today so indoor activities for me.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Not going back till September but BB's suggested holiday activities nearly had me running for the door. Not very nice weather up here today so indoor activities for me.


not going back until September? holeeeeee moleeeeeeee.....do you work in education perchance?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> not going back until September? holeeeeee moleeeeeeee.....do you work in education perchance?


Yes, university though so I don't get the term time holidays that schools get. Apart from a week at Christmas the last holiday

I had was three days at Easter so I end up taking most of August off most years just to use up my holidays.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

ahhhhh...I thought so...I do too...in an FEF/HE college but I work through the year...well enjoy your time cos you KNOW it will be mental when you start back..hahahaha....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> ahhhhh...I thought so...I do too...in an FEF/HE college but I work through the year...well enjoy your time cos you KNOW it will be mental when you start back..hahahaha....


Haha...yes I'm currently burying my head in the sand about that....have a good day Flubs.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Didn't lose any weight this week but didn't put any on either so gonna take that as a positive.

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 40kg

OHP

2x5 20kg

2x5 22.5kg

5x5 20kg

Deadlift

2x5 20kg

2x5 40kg

5x5 50kg

30 mins on cross trainer.

Not too bad a session today, increase squats and deads but struggled with OHP. I would normally use the 15kg bar but that was in use so started with the 20kg, moved up 2.5kg but I was struggling so dropped it back down to 20. I really need to build up the upper body strength but it wasn't helped today by an achey upper arm/shoulder from sleeping in a funny position on Saturday night. Onwards and upwards


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Didn't lose any weight this week but didn't put any on either so gonna take that as a positive.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


that looked more fun than steam cleaning the oven. 

OHP is always the first to fail and your OHP relative to your squat and dead lift is very strong. Your doing great


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that looked more fun than steam cleaning the oven.
> 
> OHP is always the first to fail and your OHP relative to your squat and dead lift is very strong. Your doing great


Thanks BB, yes it was much more fun. Maybe I will do the oven tomorrow


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins of cardio done.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok session

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 42.5kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

2x5 22.5kg

1x3 30kg

5x5 27.5kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 37.5kg

Up on squat today and felt quite strong on that, could maybe have added a little more. Tried to take bench press up but failed on 30kg so dropped it back again.

No cardio today as short on time. Off out for the day with my (not so) little boy who is 15 today. Out for Chinese later which I love but it hates me


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done, that what 60% of your bodyweight your squatting for reps already :thumb:

your getting strong fast


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done, that what 60% of your bodyweight your squatting for reps already :thumb:
> 
> your getting strong fast


Thanks BB, starting to feel stronger


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

No cardio today life has gotten in the way.....looks like this is my rest day.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Well that was another lesson learned....don't go to the gym when you feel like sh1t..

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

1x40 42.5kg

5x5 37.5kg

OHP

1x5 15kg

1x5 20kg

5x5 22.5kg

Deadlift

1x5 25kg

1x5 30kg

1x5 40kg

1x5 50kg

1x5 55kg

All over the place today...a few sh1ty days, little sleep, poor diet (read mainly alcohol) and a bit of pain in my right hip resulted in one of the worst sessions so far. Felt like crap before I went, had to drop my squat because of hip pain and lack of strength....I actually nearly cried there and then. Got through the rest of the workout (just) and only lasted 10 minutes on the cross trainer....decided to get the hell out of there before I collapsed in a heap on the floor.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Well that was another lesson learned....don't go to the gym when you feel like sh1t..
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

@BestBefore1989 I have given myself a good telling off and it won't be happening again....need to get my head back on straight this weekend and hopefully start next week off in a better frame of mind.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> @BestBefore1989 I have given myself a good telling off and it won't be happening again....need to get my head back on straight this weekend and hopefully start next week off in a better frame of mind.


well don't beat yourself up too much hun, you've been doing great.

Pick yourself up, dust yourself off and :rockon:

X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

50 mins of cardio done in an attempt to counteract last few days of debauchery. Would probably need to do another few hours to make up for it but every little helps


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio and 3x8 girly push-ups. Lovely evening here for a change so a cheeky glass if wine in the garden is looking likely


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> 45 mins cardio and 3x8 girly push-ups. Lovely evening here for a change so a cheeky glass if wine in the garden is looking likely


Enjoy your cheeky glass, you've earned it. Just watch out that it doesn't become a naughty half bottle. X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Enjoy your cheeky glass, you've earned it. Just watch out that it doesn't become a naughty half bottle. X


Too late :blush:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Didn't bother getting weighed today after last weeks diet fail.

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

1x 5 40kg

5x5 42.5kg

Bench Press

1x5 20kg

1x5 25kg

3x5 30kg

2x5 27.5kg

Barbell Row

2x5 22.5kg

1x5 30kg

1x5 35kg

4x5 40kg

An OK session today considering lack of sleep. Squat felt good again today but felt a little hip and lower back pain after the row so I may need to either drop that and watch my form a bit. Managed a few more 30kg sets on press so some progress there.

Need to get back on track with diet this week...watch this space


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Cardio day today.

3 hours walking round shops, in and out of changing rooms = cardio 

45 minutes on cross trainer = cardio 

Off out tonight with work mates will walk between 4/5 pubs = cardio 

Had a bit of a diet fail today as my daughter made me eat Chinese for lunch and night out tonight is likely to be messy but with all the cardio I've done (will be doing) I should be fine.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Cardio day today.
> 
> 3 hours walking round shops, in and out of changing rooms = cardio
> 
> ...


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


>


I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean! :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you mean! :confused1:


Denial,

- in denial

: refusing to admit the truth or reality of something

i.e. the belief that:

45 min X trainer (between 8 and 12 calories per minute) say 540Kcal

Walking 3.5 mph, brisk pace for 3 hours at 200kcal an hour 600Kcal

Total = 1140

can offset

at a wild guess

1 eggroll 300-350 calories

Chicken and Broccoli (1 cup) 280 calories (being very kind here as this is the least calorie Chinese meal I could find)

Fried rice (1 cup) 235-370 calories

small glass of white wine in 4 pubs

White Wine - 175ml Glass 130 calories x 6 = 780 calories

(With 7 calories per gram, the number of calories in alcohol is second only after fat (9 cals/g). The calories in alcohol are metabolised first by the body, ahead of burning fat - which is not desirable if on a weight loss diet.)

Total = 1680

still on the bright side you only need do another 45 min on the x trainer when you get home to break even :rolleye:

Only teasing you Hun, have a great night out


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Denial,
> 
> - in denial
> 
> ...


Haha......I had a great night out thanks it was just what I needed. You may have miscalculated the calories consumed in alcohol though. I've never heard of a 'small glass of wine' 

all joking aside, I do need to get back on track now...


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio again today instead of training. Lower back/ hip still a little sore so giving it another day.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

No gym again today, still feeling sore in lower back and hip so taking another day off to make sure I don't do any damage. Not sure if to do cardio or not yet.....think I should take a day off altogether but starting to feel twitchy.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> No gym again today, still feeling sore in lower back and hip so taking another day off to make sure I don't do any damage. Not sure if to do cardio or not yet.....think I should take a day off altogether but starting to feel twitchy.


do you do any stretching or foam roller work?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> do you do any stretching or foam roller work?


I've used the foam roller for quads and hams. No I don't do any stretching, what would you suggest?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> I've used the foam roller for quads and hams. No I don't do any stretching, what would you suggest?


Id suggest you foam roller your glutes when you do your hams and Id also suggest you try sun salutations and perhaps some core rotation swings first thing in the morning


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id suggest you foam roller your glutes when you do your hams and Id also suggest you try sun salutations and perhaps some core rotation swings first thing in the morning


Thanks BB I will look them up. Sometimes forget I am an old lady and things are not so supple as they used to be


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio....hopefully back in gym tomorrow


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Yay! Back to the gym today..

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

1x5 40kg

5x5 42.5kg

5x5 37.5kg

OHP

1x5 15kg

1x5 20kg

5x5 25kg

Deadlift

1x5 25kg

2x5 30kg

2x5 50kg

1x5 60kg

Wasn't too bad a session, still a bit sore but that eased off after a while. Didn't go up on the squat just to be sure but managed to go up on the OHP and Dead. Finished off with a back stretching session which I am now going to try and do most days. Didn't have time for cardio so will do that later on today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yay well done :thumb:

active stretching before your workout and passive stretching after is the way to go

Nothing ages you more than inflexibility


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nothing ages you more than inflexibility


Tell me about it...I'm thinking a bit of yoga may help. Not usually my thing but one of the guys at work is into it and he has to be the lithest 50 year olds I know


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

34 mins cardio done to finish of session I was short of time on today. Time to get ready for a night out, taking it steady tonight though


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

After a sh1ty weekend of illness and stress a 2lb weight loss today was my silver lining. Decided to push myself and go to the gym.....ended up being a bit of a mishmash today..

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

1x5 40kg

5x5 45kg

Bench Press

2x5 20kg

2x5 25kg

4x5 30kg

Gym was busy for the first time ever and as its only a small gym this proved to be a bit of a nightmare as I couldn't get in the squat rack. Did bench first which wasn't too bad as I didn't have that much energy, couldn't push out the last set. Squat was fine (eventually) but decided to give rows a miss as this is how I did my back last week. Played around with t-bar rows and seated row which felt fine...will do these until my back feels stronger.

Did a few sets on the leg press as I've never used this before and need an alternative to the squat if I can't get in the rack (likely to happen when I get back to work and train at night). Then did a core routine with PT to help with the back issue (planks, russian twists, knee tucks and glute bridges), will do these 3 times a week on my cardio days.

Still feel like crap but grass needs cutting....a woman's work and all that....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done on the weight loss and for going to the gym. It's more than I can say. :thumbup:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done on the weight loss and for going to the gym. It's more than I can say. :thumbup:


Thanks BB, hope you had a relaxing bank holiday weekend.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hows things ?

I'm a little drunk and off to bed .


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Hows things ?
> 
> I'm a little drunk and off to bed .


Good thanks, feeling a lot better tonight. Sounds like you've had a good bank holiday

Sleep tight!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins on cross trainer and some core exercises done. Knackered.com


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> 45 mins on cross trainer and some core exercises done. Knackered.com


Keep up the good work : ) i will follow this as i have just started a journal quite recently will be good to see how you get on!

GOOD LUCKS!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> Keep up the good work : ) i will follow this as i have just started a journal quite recently will be good to see how you get on!
> 
> GOOD LUCKS!


Thanks Scoot, I will pop in and have a look at your journal. A bit of support from other members goes a long way to keeping you motivated.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks Scoot, I will pop in and have a look at your journal. A bit of support from other members goes a long way to keeping you motivated.


Haha yeah that is true! it's worryingly to easy to lose motivation  ! we must be strong and create a temple! Thank you


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Defeated.com......my back went on a warm up set of dead lifts. I can't believe it as today is the first day it felt back to normal managed to up squats today and they felt strong, OHP no movement but still ok.

Squat

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

1x5 40kg

5x5 47.5kg

OHP

2x5 20kg

5x5 25kg

Deadlift

2x5 30kg

50kg fail

Didn't even get to working set on deads, felt like an elastic band snapped in the bottom left side of my back. God this can't be happening.... I don't want to stop lifting its my only joy at the moment. FML!


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Chin up chuck  You will get better soon and then onwards and upwards. Just rest your back for a while and just do low weight high rep rehab on it.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Chin up chuck  You will get better soon and then onwards and upwards. Just rest your back for a while and just do low weight high rep rehab on it.


Thanks, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment doubt I'm gonna make it to the gym for a bit. Will have to console myself with pain killers, wine and chick flicks for a few days


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Chin up chuck  You will get better soon and then onwards and upwards. Just rest your back for a while and just do low weight high rep rehab on it.


Thanks, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment doubt I'm gonna make it to the gym for a bit. Will have to console myself with pain killers, wine and chick flicks for a few days


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment doubt I'm gonna make it to the gym for a bit. Will have to console myself with pain killers, wine and chick flicks for a few days


All you need is a good man to rub your down! Far healthier @ cheaper than wine and chick flicks lol!


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

SCOOT123 said:


> All you need is a good man to rub your down! Far healthier @ cheaper than wine and chick flicks lol!


Haha, yes that's exactly what I need


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Defeated.com......my back went on a warm up set of dead lifts. I can't believe it as today is the first day it felt back to normal managed to up squats today and they felt strong, OHP no movement but still ok.
> 
> Squat
> 
> ...





k8tjane said:


> Thanks, feeling very sorry for myself at the moment doubt I'm gonna make it to the gym for a bit. Will have to console myself with pain killers, wine and chick flicks for a few days


See how your feeling tomorrow Hun. These things happen, I know you read my journal so you know that there are times when I get under the bar and I just know its not going to happen for me that day, so I do what I can do.

If you have hurt your erectors (Which it sounds like) there is nothing stopping you still going to the gym and benching, you can also work your legs with a seated leg press, your shoulders with any pull rather than push exercise and I would recommend getting your PT to help show you some core work to help strengthen your mid section.

Don't get down and give up, just be sensible and do what you can do. X


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

SCOOT123 said:


> All you need is a good man to rub your down! Far healthier @ cheaper than wine and chick flicks lol!





k8tjane said:


> Haha, yes that's exactly what I need


Narr, what you really need is a bad man to give you a rub down :devil2:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> See how your feeling tomorrow Hun. These things happen, I know you read my journal so you know that there are times when I get under the bar and I just know its not going to happen for me that day, so I do what I can do.
> 
> If you have hurt your erectors (Which it sounds like) there is nothing stopping you still going to the gym and benching, you can also work your legs with a seated leg press, your shoulders with any pull rather than push exercise and I would recommend getting your PT to help show you some core work to help strengthen your mid section.
> 
> Don't get down and give up, just be sensible and do what you can do. X


Can't even get off the bed without help never mind drive the car to get to the gym. No chance of me giving up altogether, just miserable that its all been derailed at the moment. Was making good progress and starting to see some real changes in the old body. I'm wondering if I should forget stronglifts and get someone to put a programme together for me that doesn't tax my lower back so much? Doing that feels a bit like I've failed.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Narr, what you really need is a bad man to give you a rub down :devil2:


Just thinking of what a bad man could do for me at the moment has put a smile back on my face


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Can't even get off the bed without help never mind drive the car to get to the gym. No chance of me giving up altogether, just miserable that its all been derailed at the moment. Was making good progress and starting to see some real changes in the old body. I'm wondering if I should forget stronglifts and get someone to put a programme together for me that doesn't tax my lower back so much? Doing that feels a bit like I've failed.


aww hun, poor you.

ask around, there are plenty of people on here who don't dead-lift or who don't squat as that particular exercise leaves them vulnerable to injury


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Just thinking of what a bad man could do for me at the moment has put a smile back on my face


mmmmm, and you can't even get off the bed without help..... 

I'm leaving now.

:lol:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> mmmmm, and you can't even get off the bed without help.....
> 
> I'm leaving now.
> 
> :lol:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Back to work today after 4 weeks off, that was a bl00dy shock to the system.

Not trained or done any cardio since hurting my back last week but managed 30 minutes on cross trainer tonight without incident

Lost my nerve a little so decided not to lift until I've seen the physio on Wednesday. Someone also recommended I see a good coach/PT to get advice on a suitable programme and technique. After a quick search for suitable coaches in my area it appears that I have had one under my nose all along at work. Can't believe I never thought of looking in-house given that we have a huge sports and exercise department. Doh! He is a bit pricey as he normally only trains athletes so I'm just having an initial session to put together a programme and then he is going to try and hook me up with a training partner from the club. That's the other thing, we also have a weight lifting club.......things are looking up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't be disheartened.....I cracked my spine in 2 places and pushed all my pelvic region into the stratosphere a few years ago....couldn't walk for months....but I'm dreading and lifting now, although I do have to be very strict on my form and any sign of prickles etc I stop and adjust my training.....there are other things you can do that will have a good impact....

Hope things buck up for you...don't give up though......your doing well..


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Don't be disheartened.....I cracked my spine in 2 places and pushed all my pelvic region into the stratosphere a few years ago....couldn't walk for months....but I'm dreading and lifting now, although I do have to be very strict on my form and any sign of prickles etc I stop and adjust my training.....there are other things you can do that will have a good impact....
> 
> Hope things buck up for you...don't give up though......your doing well..


Thanks Flubs I'm hoping its just a pulled muscle but want to be sure I don't do any further damage. Well done you for getting to where you are after such a nasty back injury. I have to admit I feel like a bit of a wimp with my little pulled muscle as my hubby broke his back when we were first together....luckily he was mobile fairly soon but on pain killers for a good few years after.

Hope the foots healing well


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Back to work today after 4 weeks off, that was a bl00dy shock to the system.
> 
> Not trained or done any cardio since hurting my back last week but managed 30 minutes on cross trainer tonight without incident
> 
> Lost my nerve a little so decided not to lift until I've seen the physio on Wednesday. Someone also recommended I see a good coach/PT to get advice on a suitable programme and technique. After a quick search for suitable coaches in my area it appears that I have had one under my nose all along at work. Can't believe I never thought of looking in-house given that we have a huge sports and exercise department. Doh! He is a bit pricey as he normally only trains athletes so I'm just having an initial session to put together a programme and then he is going to try and hook me up with a training partner from the club. That's the other thing, we also have a weight lifting club.......things are looking up


Fantastic news, its almost like it was meant to be


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic news, its almost like it was meant to be


That's exactly what I was thinking.......lets see if fate has anything else in store


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

35 minutes of cardio tonight although back is a little sore today after a mad day at work. Needed the cardio though to de-stress.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

LOL only the second day with the little darlings and already your stressed?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

I have no students yet thank god. I teach university level so those not so little darlings don't start for another few weeks.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Been to physio and I have torn/ pulled me left side erector muscle, @BestBefore1989 gets first prize for a correct diagnosis (the cheques in the post). I'm really pleased that it wasn't disc related which is a major bonus and apparently I have good alignment and hip flexors are all good :bounce:

I can go back to lifting but have been advised to lay off deads for another week. Major bonus is the physio was a 6ft 5, 25 year old blonde Adonis. Although I don't need to go back I'm tempted to fake another muscle pull just to have him rub my back for 20 mins.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Been to physio and I have torn/ pulled me left side erector muscle, @BestBefore1989 gets first prize for a correct diagnosis (the cheques in the post). I'm really pleased that it wasn't disc related which is a major bonus and apparently I have good alignment and hip flexors are all good :bounce:
> 
> I can go back to lifting but have been advised to lay off deads for another week. Major bonus is the physio was a 6ft 5, 25 year old blonde Adonis. Although I don't need to go back I'm tempted to fake another muscle pull just to have him rub my back for 20 mins.


glad to hear your on the mend :thumb:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio tonight. May go back to training tomorrow as I'm working at home but still a bit nervous about my back. Will sleep on it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> 45 mins cardio tonight. May go back to training tomorrow as I'm working at home but still a bit nervous about my back. Will sleep on it.


Don't go against your instinct tomorrow....you can't be too careful with your back missis.....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Don't go against your instinct tomorrow....you can't be too careful with your back missis.....


Your probably right, not sure if I've just lost my nerve though. How you doing Flubs, not had chance to pop on to your journal tonight but will do after dinner. Been a bit of a busy day/evening.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Your probably right, not sure if I've just lost my nerve though. How you doing [Redacted], not had chance to pop on to your journal tonight but will do after dinner. Been a bit of a busy day/evening.


I'm good thanks...trucking along....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

45 mins cardio today.... also did 30 mins yesterday but didn't have time to update. Also did a good 3 hours boogying last night so extra cardio there. Hopefully gym on Monday....depends on what happens at work.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, I cant remember the last time I had a boogie


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool, I cant remember the last time I had a boogie


Not something I regularly do, it was a 20 year anniversary reunion of the university union bar disco that used to be on every Friday night. All the DJs from 1993 - 2003 when it ended played a set. Next time I boogie will probably be the 30 year reunion


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Quick update, been keeping up with cardio but not got back to the gym yet, combination of manic time at work and list my nerve a little because of back (better now but still cautious). Put a couple of pounds on :-( but sure that will go when I get back into it.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Quick update, been keeping up with cardio but not got back to the gym yet, combination of manic time at work and list my nerve a little because of back (better now but still cautious). Put a couple of pounds on :-( but sure that will go when I get back into it.


yes it will go....good job on keeping up with the cardio...


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> yes it will go....good job on keeping up with the cardio...


Thanks Flubs, feel like I'm making excuse a bit ....I need to pull my so socks up before I turn into a blob.

Like the new avi by the way:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks [Redacted], feel like I'm making excuse a bit ....I need to pull my so socks up before I turn into a blob.
> 
> Like the new avi by the way:thumbup1:


thanks..it is a bit of an old one but ya know, presentable....and you're not making excuses...I've made a few myself recently and only this week I've started getting back into the training again...it's hard to get going if you stop....get one week over with and you'll find your back on track....fingers crossed...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Quick update, been keeping up with cardio but not got back to the gym yet, combination of manic time at work and list my nerve a little because of back (better now but still cautious). Put a couple of pounds on :-( but sure that will go when I get back into it.


de load to a weight you are comfortable with and slowly build back up from there, you will soon get your mojo back X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> de load to a weight you are comfortable with and slowly build back up from there, you will soon get your mojo back X


Good plan, just need to get my ass to the gym.

Great avi Mr BB.....that's one awesome arm


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Good plan, just need to get my ass to the gym.
> 
> Great avi Mr BB.....that's one awesome arm


aww thanks X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Well made it back to the gym :bounce:

Squats

2x5 20kg

2x5 30kg

5x5 40kg

Bench

2x5 20kg

1x5 22.5kg

5x5 25kg

Row (t-bar)

2x5 15kg (plus bar)

5x5 20kg (plus bar)

Didn't need to deload too much on squat which still felt quite strong. Bench wasn't great but never has been. Did that t- bar row to save my back. Feel fine....hopefully back in the game


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good going missis...noice one..


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic Ill rep you when I'm on my pc


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fantastic Ill rep you when I'm on my pc


Thanks for the reps BB


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a distinct lack of training being recorded in here. Hope your OK Hun. What's happening?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> There is a distinct lack of training being recorded in here. Hope your OK Hun. What's happening?


Hi BB, thanks for popping in. Not so good here at the moment I'm afraid have had a very busy couple of weeks at work, been working most evenings and weekends. To top it all off my marriage has imploded, its been a long time coming but as with everything in life it all happens at once.

I really do need to get back into training..I have promised myself that next week will be a new start. I need to knock the alcohol on the head (become a bit of a crutch), get back to the gym and sort out some work/life balance. On the plus side, I've managed to keep my weight down...hoping the divorce diet will be my silver lining.

Hope all is well with you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

aww Hun, truly sorry to hear that things are going the way they are.

If your like me, I cant help letting work life effect how I am at home and my home life effects everything.

You must be having a tough time of it whoever made the decision that things have come to an end (are those decisions ever truly mutual?)

sending you a big hug ((((((((((HUG))))))))))

We are having big family rows today but its more to do with me being a bit insensitive to the feelings of my 19yr old daughter who has reacted with the angst that only a menstruating teenager can. Still my problems fade in comparison to what you must be going through.

PM me if you want to chat, vent etc. X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> aww Hun, truly sorry to hear that things are going the way they are.
> 
> If your like me, I cant help letting work life effect how I am at home and my home life effects everything.
> 
> ...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gosh,

have another hug ((((((((((HUG))))))))))

The fact that you feel so guilty having made the decision tells me its not one you came to lightly and that if it was possible you would rather have saved it than end it.

Hopefully your children will see it that way as well.

You may no longer love each other or he may be hurting because he still loves you, either way you both still love your kids and so need to be united in how you explain things to them or they also will be hurt. You may no longer be together but they need to be free to be able to love you both as they do now.

wishing you all the best.


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

OK...not back to gym but did 45 mins on cross trainer, 5x10 body weight squats, 3x10 girly press ups and 3x 10 leg raises. Determined to get back into a normal routine (whatever normal will be for me from now on) taking baby steps.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Evening


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey there, baby steps are the best way forward. Wishing you well, take care and be gentle on yourself hey? X


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Evening


Evening to you too..a man of many words


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Hey there, baby steps are the best way forward. Wishing you well, take care and be gentle on yourself hey? X


Thanks Flubs, trying but you know how it is...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Evening to you too..a man of many words


Haha indeed although you already know what I would say to your current situation and all that's left to say is to go to go out into town with friends and enjoy yourself fcuk dwelling on the past and having anyone make you feel crappy , the ones that care will apologise grovel change and put things right and I doubt thats gonna happen so that means you can concentrate on you for once


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Haha indeed although you already know what I would say to your current situation and all that's left to say is to go to go out into town with friends and enjoy yourself fcuk dwelling on the past and having anyone make you feel crappy , the ones that care will apologise grovel change and put things right and I doubt thats gonna happen so that means you can concentrate on you for once


Thanks Ewen, a long way from concentrating on me but that time will come...I hope. Not had chance to catch up with what's been happening with you but hope all is well....loving the new avi


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Thanks Ewen, a long way from concentrating on me but that time will come...I hope. Not had chance to catch up with what's been happening with you but hope all is well....loving the new avi


Thanks I'll give you a call sometime


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

ewen said:


> Thanks I'll give you a call sometime


Do that...you know where I am


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

k8tjane said:


> Do that...you know where I am


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Hun, how you doing ?


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey Hun, how you doing ?


Hey BB, lovely to hear from you. I do keep my eye on the boards but not had time/motivation to post. Not training at the moment, keeping up with a bit if cardio when I can but things not great here. Trying to sort separation, deal with distressed kids, heartbroken husband and stressful job :no:

Looking for place to live as I have agreed to let him stay in house, I suppose I need to look at it as a new start for me. I will be back soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

k8tjane said:


> Hey BB, lovely to hear from you. I do keep my eye on the boards but not had time/motivation to post. Not training at the moment, keeping up with a bit if cardio when I can but things not great here. Trying to sort separation, deal with distressed kids, heartbroken husband and stressful job :no:
> 
> Looking for place to live as I have agreed to let him stay in house, I suppose I need to look at it as a new start for me. I will be back soon.


I cant even imagine how hard it must be to deal with all of that at the same time.

I wish you nothing but the best.

There's nothing I can say to make things easier, but if you need some one to listen, I can do that.


----------

